# Pre-schools in Sydney



## dadefamily (Jun 5, 2012)

Is it as hard as it seems to find a space in a pre school??? I have been looking into pre schools for my 3 year old son mainly in the Coogee and Bondi area's so far and it seems that almost every one I click on says "sorry no spaces" I am getting really worried as we cant choose an area to live in if it doesnt have any child care available!! has any one been through this? is there any tips out there for me please? we are hoping to move out there early october this year. Thanks in advance, fingers crossed!!


----------

